

Uber prices surge up to 4x normal fare in Martin Place during Sydney siege - squiggy22
http://www.news.com.au/technology/online/uber-prices-surge-up-to-4x-normal-fare-in-martin-place-during-sydney-siege/story-fnjwnhzf-1227156761907

======
tn13
I read this news on FB where everyone was giving their hatred for Uber.

This is a classic example of how people do not understand economics and how
end up supporting wrong policies. The increase in prices was because of the
surge in demand and it was good. It ensures drivers would move to this area to
make some quick money and number of cars would go up substantially potentially
saving more lives. $100 is actually far too less amount for an Uber driver
with Prius to put his life in danger and ferry passengers it could have been
more. Also, $100 to save your life is a good deal.

